

Gran Turismo 5 [US] Release Date Announced - Pistos2
http://ps3.ign.com/articles/109/1098188p1.html

======
Pistos2
300+ screenshots: <http://media.ps3.ign.com/media/857/857126/imgs_1.html>

Visible drivers; car damage (open doors, crunched and torn fenders);
breathtaking scenery; visible light from cars (on road, on dust clouds);
driver's seat views (dash, steering wheel, rear view mirror, etc.).

